# First time beaver trapper...



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I recently got my furbearer's license and today set off looking for beavers. I walked a good chunk of the middle provo and saw lots of old dams and dens but nothing fresh. Anyone can point me to somewhere in northern Utah where they have seen beavers recently?


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

I've seen some tree cutting along the lower Weber around 31st Street last year. Also some recent dams and cutting on the Logan up by Tony Grove. Not sure what the proclamation says about trapping in those two areas.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You might not know this but beaver meat is excellent. I know, I know, they're considered a rodent but at least try it. I was introduced to it by a neighbor when I lived in Alaska. She and her three young kids ran a trapline and we had to try it one day. I'm surprised it isn't more popular. River otter and seal.....not so good.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that you really need to get away from areas where trappers only have a short drive from their home. Those areas will be trapped out quite quickly by the local boys.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> You might not know this but beaver meat is excellent. I know, I know, they're considered a rodent but at least try it. I was introduced to it by a neighbor when I lived in Alaska. She and her three young kids ran a trapline and we had to try it one day. I'm surprised it isn't more popular. River otter and seal.....not so good.


+1. It reminds me a fair bit of moose.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't looked at the proclamation at all this year. I decided not to set this year because of the basement prices in the wild fur market. But I think the Logan area is closed to beaver trapping?? At least it was a couple years ago.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't mind a beaver dam or two but I've seem beautiful stretches of rivers and streams ruined by too much beaver activity. One such area, the stream was groomed and fixed with money that came through the DWR (so I assume it was license money or money appropriated to them from the legislature which is still our tax dollars). Habitat was restored and the fishing was fabulous. Within 3 years the beaver went in and built dam upon dam. All the restoration work was ruined and silted in. Just like anything else, populations need to be in check.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Current Creek below Current Creek Reservoir.
Trap ‘em all!


----------

